# New 27rsds Pdi Pix



## Mainecamper (Feb 26, 2007)

checkout our 27RSDS

Eric, Tina, Kathy,Judy & Brandon, Just a little note to thank you for all of your invaluable assistance during our Outback purchase! without you all this never could have happened.

http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t310/an...&interval=3

http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t310/an...irst_widget.pbw


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Finally pics looks you did some practice backing up







now practice camping in it. We just got back from trip #1 with our new one.

Good luck

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Pics look great














Love the Outbackers cookies.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Congrats on your new camper, looking forward to meeting you in NH in May!

Enjoy!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HEY! I know that Outback!!!!! Congrats again, guys! Can't wait to see you again in a few weeks!!



RizFam said:


> Love the Outbackers cookies.


They were WONDERFUL cookies...and went very nicely with the Champaigne


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

Great pics of a great camper, enjoy. 









CEF


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

That TT looks great and I bet it camps great too. Congrats, I know you will enjoy it.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Love the Outbackers cookies.


They were WONDERFUL cookies...and went very nicely with the Champaigne








[/quote]

OHHHH The Champagne!


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice Pics, good luck and happy trails


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Congratulations! Awesome pictures!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Congrats on the 27RSDS. You will love it....a great trailer.



wolfwood said:


> They were WONDERFUL cookies...and went very nicely with the Champaigne


Champaigne? Whew, that's a relief!! When I saw those pics, I thought that was BEER being wasted.









Bill


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

You christened it - that's awesome


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats. From the pic's somehow I get the idea that you guy's are going to have some great times.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Congrats on the new trailer coming home. Thanks for the pics to place faces with names!









Glad and impressed by the effort/support your local Outback community provided. Truly a great group of friends -no- more like a family....

Map Guy


----------

